# Echo Show on sale - $80 off. (Other device sales too)



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Echo Show is going for $149.99 today. That's the lowest price I've noticed for it so far. I bought the original 2 pack with $100 off, so each one was $180. I'm happy with them, and use them more than my original Echo. Be aware, though, that YouTube has been pulled once again by Google. It's not clear if it will be available at some future point. I did use it when it was available, but not extensively, so I can live with its absence. You can still use the Show to watch movie trailers and Prime video.

https://smile.amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-Show-Alexa-Enabled-Black/dp/B01J24C0TI/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=ods_gw_ha_kt_tpr_dec

Looks like several other Amazon devices are on sale as well:

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=ods_fam_ps_tpr_dec17?&node=11851273011


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> The Echo Show is going for $149.99 today. That's the lowest price I've noticed for it so far. I bought the original 2 pack with $100 off, so each one was $180. I'm happy with them, and use them more than my original Echo. Be aware, though, that YouTube has been pulled once again by Google. It's not clear if it will be available at some future point. I did use it when it was available, but not extensively, so I can live with its absence. You can still use the Show to watch movie trailers and Prime video.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-Show-Alexa-Enabled-Black/dp/B01J24C0TI/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=ods_gw_ha_kt_tpr_decLooks like several other Amazon devices are on sale as well:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=ods_fam_ps_tpr_dec17?&node=11851273011


Really interesting the development & competition between the various providers as to what you can access via streaming. I'm a dedicated Android User for my mobile & browser use but an Amazon user for vids


----------

